# Lead Alternative Flashing



## SABK1970 (Nov 28, 2020)

Hi
How do you feel about lead alternative flashing/aluminum flashing? Would you use this over lead and what's your experience with it?
There's loads of brands out there offering these - which one should I buy and what should I look out for when buying one?


----------

